# Slipanlagen und die Probs.



## clava (3. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*



			
				Seeolm schrieb:
			
		

> @ clava
> 
> Natürlich mit-trollen. Entweder so oder wir machen mal ne Parallelfahrt, wenn ich mal mein neues Boot habe.
> Gruß Thomas


@seeolm

wann kriegst Du denn Dein neues Boot? Ich kann je nach Wetter und Zeit einen Platz auf meiner Orkney 16+ anbieten. Mein Heimathafen ist Lippe bei Hohwacht.


----------



## Siggy (3. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@clava
kannst du mir vielleicht erzählen wie man für die Slippe von Lippe
eine Genehmigung bekommt.
Gruss
Siggy


----------



## clava (3. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*



			
				Siggy schrieb:
			
		

> @clava
> kannst du mir vielleicht erzählen wie man für die Slippe von Lippe
> eine Genehmigung bekommt.
> Gruss
> Siggy


Moin auch,

also Lippe ist sehr schwierig, muss man lange warten, bis man eine Chance hat. Habe es schonmal in einem anderen Thread gesagt, ich bin nicht mit der Tochter des Hafenmeisters liiert :q (hat glaub ich gar keine).

Ich habe sehr oft für das Slippen voll abgedrückt (jedesmal einzeln) und hab dann nach dem wasweissichwieoftnachfragen einen Schlüssel ergattert. Insofern ist's wie immer: nur Ausdauer (und schleimiges Freundlichsein |uhoh: ) führt zum Erfolg... ein anderes Geheimnis habe ich auch nicht #d


----------



## Dipsdive (3. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Hallo Siggy,
war da nicht früher mal ein Sendung im Fernsehen mit dem Titel:

*Wünsch dir was!!!!!!!!!!!!*

oder ganz aktuell ein Tip an Sane:

*Nur die Liebe zählt!!!!*


Ich glaube nur über diese Wege hast du wirklich Chancen an den Schlüssel zu kommen :q :q :q 
Alle anderen Wege sind in den letzten 5 Jahren kläglich gescheitert.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Queequeg (3. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Mann oh, wenn ich an Lippe denke, wachsen mir gleich wieder Hörner:r :r :r.
Mit Engelzungen haben wir schon bei dem Hafenmeister versucht einen Schlüssel zu bekommen. Was wir da schon rumgeschleimt haben, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Schwierig an den Schlüssel zu kommen, ist gediegen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Weihnachtsmann in echt und leibhaftig um die Ecke biegt, schätze ich um ein vielfaches höher ein, als das ich in diesem Leben noch jemals einen Schlüssel für die Slipbahn in Lippe bekomme :c  . Na ja, man kann ja auch von Kiel-Schielksee die ca. 20sm fahren, um an die interessanten Stellen vor Hohwacht zu gelangen. Da bekommt wenigstens der Tankwart gute Laune.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## Siggy (3. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@ Dipsdive,
@Queequeg
Hallo wie gehts, von singenden Downriggerdrähten zur Slippe in Lippe. Schon erstaunlich aber nicht ganz unbegründet. Die Frage wurde von Kalle, (leider zur Zeit ohne Boot) gestellt, als er bei mir zu Besuch war, um deinen Bericht(Queequeg) zu lesen. Zur Zeit versuche ich noch ein besseres Bild von Kalles Boot einzuscannen um die Chance zu erhöhen, die Diebe zu erwischen. In Sachen slippen in Lippe sollten wir uns mal mit clava vor Ort verabreden.

Güsse Siggy


----------



## Siggy (3. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@ dipsdive

Mit Sanne hab ich gesprochen, sie hat keine Lust den Hafenmeister zu verführen, schon garnicht für einen Schlüssel für die Slippe, da muss schon was anderes kommen, sagt Sanne.

Schade aber trotzdem Petri an alle.


----------



## quicksilver540 (3. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Moin Mädels.warum muss es denn unbedingt Lippe sein?Ich war vor zwei Jahren bei einem Kollegen direkt links neben dem Schiessgebiet auf nem Campingplatz(derPlatz ist sehr klein)zu Gast und die haben auch ne Slippe -klein aber geht ganz gut -ist auch nen Parkplatz dabei und soweit ich mich erinnere war da keine Schranke .Die Slipanlage ist auch nicht direkt auf dem Platz  sonder daneben -so hat man gluab ich immer zugang ,aber ich werd meinen Kumpel noch mal Fragen wie es im Winter dort aussieht.

Gruss Marco
#h


----------



## Siggy (3. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@quicksilver540

Hallo Marco, wäre schön etwas über die Möglichkeit, neben Lippe zu slippen, zu hören   #6. Wir düseln immer von Schilksee rüber. Wenn man sich das ersparen kann wäre das schön und man könnte 2 Std. länger angeln.

Grüsse Siggy


----------



## Dipsdive (3. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Hallo Siggy,
schade das es mit Sanne nicht klappt, aber so war das eigentlich gar nicht gemeint.

Wir sollten clavas gutes Herz aber nicht überstrapazieren, den so eine Geschichte kann, zumindest in Lippe, auch für ihn nach hinten losgehen. 

Habe das vor einigen Jahren selbst vor Ort erlebt. Hatten uns mit dem Hafenmeister vor Ort verabredet, standen da mit vollem Gerödel zum Slippen bereit. Wer kam nicht, der Hafenmeister! 
Dann mit seiner Frau telefoniert und die Aussage erhalten, der sei nicht da. Die Ostsee zu Füßen und das Boot auf dem Hänger, da sucht man nach Lösungen......#d 

Und die schien greifbar nahe, denn es kamen weitere Boote zum Slippen (Kollegen mit Schlüssel um den Hals :k ). Auch einige Gesichter die man von den Trollingtreffen kannte. Nun sahen wir uns schon in Mitten unserer silbernen Freude, aber dieser Sonntag hielt leider kein Happy End für uns bereit. Denn die Schleppkollegen verweigerten uns das Slippen, zu groß erschien ihnen offensichtlich die Gefahr, vom Hafenmeister überrascht zu werden! 
Die Kollegen hatten wirklich Angst um ihren Schlüssel, das merkte man ganz deutlich. Der Hafenmeister scheint die Jungs dort ganz schön eingenordet zu haben. War schon kurz davor, mich mit der Verwaltung (der Hafenmeister ist dort angestellt) auseinander zu setzen. Aber da ich dort nur zu bestimmten Zeiten (Nov-Dez.) fische, lohnt sich für mich zur zeit so ein Konflikt nicht wirklich. 

Von daher sollten wir clava vielleicht besser nicht in diese Verlegenheit bringen. Wir wollen ja schließlich weiter seine Drähte in der Hohwachter Bucht singen hören........

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Mirko (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Hallo,
westlich des Schiessgebietes Todendorf gibt es gleich zwei Slipanlagen in einem Abstand von max. 500m. Der Ort heisst Malmsteg (bei Hohenfelde). Das war für knapp 3 Jahre ja mein Heimatrevier. Die eine Slipanlage ist mit Betonplatten realisiert und mit Parkplatz sowie Landliegeplätzen. Diese Anlage wird vom dortigen Bauern betrieben, der 200-300m davon entfernt seinen Hof hat. Diese Slipanlage ist mittels Schranke gesichert. Um einen Schlüssel zu bekommen, brauchte man nur einen kleinen Jahresbeitrag abdrücken. Seit zwei Jahren gibt es daneben noch eine Slipanlage und ebenfalls mit Parkplatz. Diese ist lediglich mit einen Matte realisiert, also nicht betoniert. Wie dort die Konditionen und Bedingungen sind, weiss ich nicht. Allerdings sei hier noch erwähnt, dass der Begriff Slipanlage in beiden Fällen ein wenig geschmeichelt ist. Man kommt halt mit dem Trailer bis ans Wasser. Aber man kann nicht sonderlich weit ins Wasser rein fahren. Also eher nur was für kleinere und leichte Boote.


----------



## clava (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@ trolling hanse

Ist ja lustig, was Ihr hier so alles mit mir veranstaltet..., vielleicht fragt mich auch mal jemand, was ich dazu sage?

Also zunächst finde ich es merkwürdig, dass ihr den Hafenmeister so hasst. Mich hat er nie blöd behandelt oder sonstwie genervt. Zweitens kann zumindest vom 1.4.2004 bis 31.10.2004 jeder gegen eine Gebühr slippen, das habe ich ich lange gemacht. Wenn man nun oft dort slippt, bekommt man auch irgendwann einen Schlüssel, aber ohne Fleiss kein Preis. Das Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage gilt auch hier. 

Der Hafenmeister kann im übrigen nicht darüber entscheiden, wieviele Schlüssel ausgegeben werden, insofern trefft ihr damit den falschen. Und wenn der sich ungerecht angepisst fühlt, wird er sich auch sicher nicht bemühen.  

Was ein Treffen betrifft, so wäre ich schon sehr interessiert , Euch mal kennenzulernen, da ich bisher in meinem Bekanntenkreis keine Schlepper habe. Eine gemeinsame Nutzung der Slippe in Lippe ist aber in der Tat für mich verboten und der mühsam ergatterte Schlüssel ist wech, wenn ich dabei erwischt werde, dass ich andere Boote mit rein lasse. Würd ich ehrlich gesagt nich mal für meine Grossmutter tun... Wo viele Menschen zusammenleben muss es nunmal Regeln geben, die dann auch für den einzelnen manchmal nervig sind.

Kollege Mirko hat's ja schon angedeutet, es gibt auch durchaus Alternativen in Hohenfelde. Die Slippe ist im Winterhalbjahr bis jetzt immer offen gewesen und kann bei ruhigem Wasser oder ablandigem Wind benutzt werden. Ein Kumpel von mir (Naturköderangler) hat ein Boot direkt an der Küste liegen und benutzt die Slippe des Bauern, der dort eine Einzäunung für Boote hingebaut hat und Liegeplätze vermietet. Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, frage ich mal nach dem Ansprechpartner und der Telefonnummer.

Guckst Du auch hier unter Pos. 10. und 11. http://www.schmidtis-page.de/SLIPSH.HTM

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die "singenden Downriggerdrähte" (vielleicht gründen wir mal ne Anglerboard-Band mit diesem Namen, ne E-Gitarre hab ich) zu so einem Thema führen #d 

Also, bis bald mal


----------



## Queequeg (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@clava,
niemand von unserer Gang will dich hier zu irgendetwas verleiten. Der Unmut gegenüber den Hafenmeister kommt nicht von ungefähr, Dipsdive ist nicht der einzige der schon mal von dem Hafenmeister versetzt wurde, ich kann da auch ein Lied von singen. Die Saisonzeit vom 01.04 bis 31.10 ist leider für die Trutten nicht die beste Zeit. Gut der April ist noch o.k. Im April haben wir in Lippe auch schon geslipt, allerdings mit der Ansage um 17:00 Uhr wieder im Hafen zu sein, weil der gute Mann dann Feierabend hat. Preismäßig voll abdrücken durften wir aber trotzdem. Tut mir leid, für mich spielt sich der Hafenmeister auf wie ein Fürst, denn uns erklärte er das das mit den Schlüsseln in seiner Hand liegt. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum er nicht mehr Schlüssel rausrückt, Platz für noch mehr Trailer ist dort allemal vorhanden. Außerdem wäre es noch zusätzlich ein besseres Geschäft, für relativ wenig Aufwand. "Irgendwelcher Ärger" ließe sich durch Einnahme einer Kaution entegenwirken, die meisten von uns hätten bestimmt kein Problem damit. Man sieht an dem Beispiel deutlich das wir Deutschen da noch Lichtjahre von den Skandinaviern entfernt sind. Lippe ist ja kein Einzelfall, auf Fehmarn haben wir schon ähnliche Kapriolen erlebt. Hingegen in Dänemark oder Schweden, wo ich schon seit gut 13 Jahren zum Fischen fahre, habe ich nicht einmal Schwierigkeiten gehabt.



Gruß und Petri Queequeg #h


----------



## clava (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@queequeg,

wollte nicht unterstellen, dass mich jemand verleiten wollte, dazu gehören ja auch immer zwei  . Ich kann Euren Unmut verstehen, es bringt aber nichts, wenn wir uns hier an dieser Stelle darüber ereifern. Ich finde, wir sollten die Diskussion über den Hafenmeister beenden, schliesslich hat er keine Chance, sich dazu zu äussern und das gefällt mir wieder nicht. 

Dass Deutschland in Hinsicht auf die Belange von Anglern und Bootsfahrern ne Nullnummer ist, darüber müssen wir nicht sprechen, sehe ich genauso. Das kann man aber sicher nur durch eine gut organisierte Lobby-Arbeit ändern, schimpfen allein bringt nix (leider). 

Wie wär's mal mit einer schriftlichen Anfrage an die Hafenverwaltung, wie man an einen Schlüssel herankommt? Könnte vielleicht was nützen. Noch besser wäre wohl ein Brief von einem Verein oder einer Institution, wo Ihr organisiert seid (Angelverein, Landessportfischerverband oder so).

Warum fahrt ihr die lange Strecke von Kiel-Schilksee bis zur Hohwachter Bucht? Ich meine, in Heiligenhafen kann man auch slippen, das ist dann erheblich näher.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Clava:
Hast du dir die Slippe in Heiligenhafen mal angesehn?? Das ist ein Slippe, die höchstens
Leute anlocken soll, damit sie dann doch kranen. 
Die Bauernslippe ist mir persönlich zu gefährlich, da ich nach Radverlust auf der Autobahn nie meht tiefer als bis zur Felge ins Wasser fahre. Außerdem ist es problematisch, sein Boot bei Wellengang auf den Trailer zu bekommen. Was hilfts, wenn
bei Abfahrt der Wasser ruhig ist und bei Rückkehr eine Welle aufläuft. Ist mir dann alles
zu risikoreich. Also: Slippen in Kiel und Hebel auf den Tisch. Dann weiß ich aber auch, das ich wieder aus dem Wasser rauskomme und keine Schäden am Boot hab.


----------



## Queequeg (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@clava

nehme es mir bitte nicht übel, aber in meinem vorangegangenen Text mußte ich mir einfach mal Luft machen, denn in den Seegebieten vor Todendorf und Weißenhaus fische ich zu gerne und mir blutet jedes Mal Herz und Portmanaise:c   , wenn wir von Kiel-Schielksee die weiter Tour hochbrummen. 

Gerne würde ich schriftlich/sachlich mal an die Hafenverwaltung herantreten. Hast du da eine Adresse? Wäre denn nett von dir wenn du mir diese dann zu kommen lassen würdest. Wenn die Hafenverwaltung allerdings aus dem Hafenmeister selbst besteht, würde es keinen Sinn machen, denn zu oft habe ich schon Diskussionen mit ihm geführt, wo ich nicht weiter kam.

Zu Heiligenhafen und den offenen Rampen, hat Dolfin schon alles gesagt. 

Gruß und Petri Queequeg#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Ich weiß, dass im BAC derzeit so einige Überlegungen angestellt werden um genau solche Probleme voranzubringen. Es haben Gesprächsrunden in SH stattgefunden und Tourismusverantwortliche sind interessiert, den Angel- bzw. Bootstourismus gerade im Winter etwas mehr in die Gänge zu bringen. Der BAC hat an dieser Runde teilgenommen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die vom BAC geladenen Geprächsteilnehmer solche Wünsche durchaus mitnehmen können und für etwas größere Flexibilität sorgen könnten.


----------



## Dipsdive (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*



			
				clava schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sehr oft für das Slippen voll abgedrückt (jedesmal einzeln) und hab dann nach dem wasweissichwieoftnachfragen einen Schlüssel ergattert. Insofern ist's wie immer: nur Ausdauer (und schleimiges Freundlichsein ) führt zum Erfolg... ein anderes Geheimnis habe ich auch nicht





			
				clava schrieb:
			
		

> @ trolling hanse
> Also zunächst finde ich es merkwürdig, dass ihr den Hafenmeister so hasst. Mich hat er nie blöd behandelt oder sonstwie genervt. Zweitens kann zumindest vom 1.4.2004 bis 31.10.2004 jeder gegen eine Gebühr slippen, das habe ich ich lange gemacht. Wenn man nun oft dort slippt, bekommt man auch irgendwann einen Schlüssel, aber ohne Fleiss kein Preis. Das Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage gilt auch hier.
> Eine gemeinsame Nutzung der Slippe in Lippe ist aber in der Tat für mich verboten und der mühsam ergatterte Schlüssel ist wech, wenn ich dabei erwischt werde, dass ich andere Boote mit rein lasse. Würd ich ehrlich gesagt nich mal für meine Grossmutter tun... Wo viele Menschen zusammenleben muss es nunmal Regeln geben, die dann auch für den einzelnen manchmal nervig sind.


Starker Tobak, was du da so loslässt. 
Scheinst ja ein äußerst gutmütiger und geduldiger Mensch zu sein. Erst schreibst du etwas von schleimigen Freundlichsein und dann wiederum das du nie blöd behandelt oder sonst wie genervt wurdest. 

Also ich kann dir im Namen der Trolling Hanse nur sagen, es geht auch mit normalen Umgangsformen, dass man zu Schlüsseln für Slippanlagen kommt. 
Wir besitzen Schlüssel/Genehmigungen für Großenbrode, Neustadt, Hohenfelde und einem Hafen in den neuen Bundesländern. 
Und stell dir vor, wir mussten nicht Jahre sondern lediglich Tage warten, nur einmal fragen und schleimiges Freundlichsein war auch nicht nötig! 
Es gibt Hafenmeister die uns sogar mit Handschlag begrüßen, mit Kedde auf Als (Gammel Pol) verband mich sogar über Jahre eine Freundschaft. 

Aber wie du schreibst waren wir vielleicht in Lippe einfach noch nicht fleißig genug, haben zu wenig Geld abgedrückt. Habe mich schon gewundert, warum die Leute in Lippe alle so gebückt gehen.....

Des Weitern, hier von dem Gesetz „Angebot und Nachfrage“ zu sprechen, kann ja wohl nicht wirklich ernst gemeint sein. Kenne inzwischen einige Leute die nett und freundlich nachgefragt haben, von einem Angebot seitens des Hafenmeisters hat jedoch niemand berichtet.

Das Troller wie du, diese Gutsherrenart auch noch in Schutz nehmen, kann unserer Trollinggemeinschaft nicht dienlich sein. Hier werden die Bootsangler untereinander ausgespielt, in der Gemeinschaft Trolling Hanse oder dem Bootsanglerclub wäre so ein Verhalten für mich undenkbar und nicht zu akzeptieren. 

Wo soll denn das hinführen, wenn es von den Launen eines Hafenmeister abhängt, wer in den Genuss der Nutzung der Slippanlage kommt? 

Was sind denn das für Regeln, die du da unterstützt? Für mich persönlich handelst du sehr egoistisch, akzeptierst die Gebote des Hafenmeisters und würdest glatt deine Großmuter stehen lassen. 

Die Hilfsbereitschaft unter den Bootsanglern sollte meines Erachtens nicht nur für Notfälle auf dem Wasser gelten, sondern beginnt für mich bereits an Land. 
Nur in einer Gemeinschaft können wir auf Dauer unseren Kritikern Paroli bieten, darüber solltest du mal in einer ruhigen Minute nachdenken.

Deine Vorschläge zur Nutzung der Slippe in Heiligenhafen sind zwar nett, aber wer die Slippe kennt, gibt den Tip nur noch seinen engsten Feinden weiter. Für die Slippe in Hohenfelde habe ich selbst einen Schlüssel, für die Besitzer von größeren Booten jedoch nicht von Interesse. 
Die „Campingslippe“ neben dem Schießgebiet Putlos kenne ich, ist aber meines Erachtens kein Wintercampingplatz und somit für die meisten von uns nicht wirklich passend.

Vielleicht verstehst du jetzt den Frust vieler, die nun mal keine Lust haben in Lippe ständig „gebückt“ zu gehen, nur um nach Jahren der Kriecherei an einen der wenigen Schlüsseln zu kommen.

Grüße und weiter fröhliches slippen
Dipsdive


----------



## clava (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@dipsdive,

ich habe die ganze Diskussion nicht aufgebracht, wenn ich mal daran erinnern darf. Bereue schon, dass ich mich überhaupt dazu geäussert habe, eigentlich habe ich die ganze Sache mit einem zwinkernden Auge betrachtet.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr trotzdem mit den bisher sehr nützlichen Ratschlägen zur verfügung steht und wir hiermit die Hafenmeisterdiskussion beenden können.

So long


----------



## Seeolm (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Ups....................Puh.. schwitz. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß es so viele Probleme damit gibt, sein Boot zu Wasser zu bringen. Ich dachte eigentlich , die weite Anreise aus dem Sauerland wäre schon Ärger genug.


----------



## quicksilver540 (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Moin Mädels,eigentlich hat das ganze echt nicht mehr viel mit der Anfangsfrage zu tun,muss ich ehrlich eingestehen.AAAAAAber :q :q Eigentlich verstehe ich das ganze grundlegend nicht.Warum bauen Gemeinden teure Slipanlagen ?Um sie einer Gemwinschaft von 10-20 Bootsfahrern zu gönnen?Ich weiss nicht !!!Wenn eine Gemeinde oder aber auch ein Verband ,Bootsclub etc. so etwas baut dann ist doch wohl das Interesse den Bootssport zu fördern,oder?Ich denke mal es wäre viel einfacher die Slippen frei zugänglich zu machen .In unseren Nachbarländern klappt das viel besser,dort werden evtl. Briefkästen für die bezahlung aufgehängt und ich denke die Mehrheit von uns steckt dort gern ihren Obolus rein ,oder?? Selbst wenn die hälfte so abhaut#d #d wäre es einfacher und ich denke für den Betreiber rentabler .So long Babys:g 
Gruss Marco


----------



## Tiffy (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

tja, ist wie im richtigen Leben.  

Falls gewünscht mache ich für die Silp-postings ein neues Thema auf und schubse die Beiträge rüber...#h


----------



## Queequeg (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@Seeolm,
tja so sieht hier nun mal leider die Realität hier bei uns im Norden aus. Bedenke das bitte wenn du mal aus dem Sauerland hier zum Fischen durchstarten möchtest. Du kannst schnell mal hier ohne Vorbereitung und ohne Vorkenntnisse nin halben Tag damit verdatteln um dein Boot zu slipen :r  , du wärest nicht der erste - Dipsdive hat da alles so schön auf einen Punkt gebracht- #6   . Solltest du was planen, so schließe dich bitte dann kurzfristig mit einem von uns kurz .

Gruß und Petri Queequeg#h


----------



## Rainer 32 (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Hallo
Es gibt zu diesem Thema aber auch positives zu berichten. Bei uns in Maasholm ist die Slippe in letzter Zeit stets unverschlossen. Nur ein Schild fordert dazu auf die Gebühr ( 5€ pro Tag !!!) im Briefkasten des Hafenmeisters zu hinterlegen. Hätte mir das jemand vor zwei Jahren erzählt.......


----------



## quicksilver540 (4. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Genau das find ich obergeil,die idee kommt langsam vom norden herunter hoffentlich möglichst schnell:k :k .ich denke der hafenmeister fährt nicht schlecht so.und schranken kosten ja auch geld:q


----------



## Mirko (5. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

Ich könnte jetzt von meinen frustrierenden Exkursionen an die Ostseeküste zwischen Sande und Großenbrode auf der Suche nach einem Landliegeplatz mit einer 24h zugänglichen Slipanlage berichten (Großenbrode ist der einzige gefundene Hafen, mal von Hohenfelde wg. fehlenden Steg abgesehen). Aber es wäre doch eine gute Idee für den BAC sich hier einzubringen. Denn um Mitglieder zu gewinnen, muss man denen ja auch was ganz praktisches bieten können. Ich meine, jeder Angelverein hat seine Gewässer, die den Mitgliedern und teils auch Gästen zur Verfügung stehen. Und nur wegen dieser Gewässer treten die Leute in den jeweiligen Verein ein. Wäre es nicht toll, wenn der BAC seinen Mitglieder freie Nutzung einiger Slipanlagen bieten könnte? Die Ostsee als Gewässer darf ja schon jeder beangeln. Und je mehr Slipanlagen der BAC zu bieten hätte, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, um so mehr Mitglieder würde er auch gewinnen. Aber vielleicht geht meine Überlegung auch nicht auf, weil die meisten gar nicht slippen möchten. Ist nur eine Anregung, da ja in einer Woche Bootsanglertreffen ist.

Grüße und Petri
Mirko


----------



## clava (5. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@queequeg

hier die offizielle Adresse für die Verwaltung vom Yachthafen Lippe:

Gräfl. v. Waldersee'sche Gutsverwaltung
24321 Waterneversdorf
Tel. und Fax: 04381/41 89 65

@tiffy

würde vielleicht wirklich langsam Sinn machen einen Slipthread aufzumachen und die Beiträge zu verschieben


----------



## Queequeg (5. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@clava
vielen Dank für die Adresse |wavey: , dann werde ich denen mal ein Schreiben zu kommen lassen. Die Reaktion werde ich dann mal in den eventuell neuen Thread stellen oder aber dafür ein neues Thema aufmachen.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg#h


----------



## clava (5. November 2004)

*AW: "Singende Downriggerdrähte"*

@queequeg

viel Glück dabei, ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es klappt :g .

Berichte mal, wenn es ein Ergebnis gibt.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Tiffy (5. November 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen und die Probs.*

Moin Männers #h

ich habe das Thema "singende Downriggerdrähte" mal geteilt. Hier findet Ihr nun die Postings bezüglich der Slipanlagen.

Ich hoffe das ist recht so ?


----------



## Laksos (5. November 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen und die Probs.*

Haste gut gemacht Tiffy, war ganz sinnvoll!  #6 

(Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht mitlesen würde ... .  :g )


----------



## clava (5. November 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen und die Probs.*

@tiffy

jupp, das passt. #6


----------



## Dipsdive (9. November 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen und die Probs.*

@Rainer32
Na das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten von euch da oben, habt es ja sowieso nicht leicht in dem Gebiet. Kollege Volker bist du im Übrigen, wie ich gehört habe, schon auf dem Wasser begegnet. Vielleicht klappt es dann ja auch noch mal mit einem Telefonat, er hat es wohl schon mehrmals versucht bei dir.

@Mirko und all
Habe über dein letztes Posting noch einmal nachgedacht. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass beim Thema Slippmöglichkeiten an der Ostseeküste noch einiges mehr für uns Angler rauszuholen wäre. Da ich vom Vorstand des BAC gebeten wurde, den Schriftführer bis zu den nächsten Wahlen kommissarisch auszuüben, werde ich versuchen dieses Thema voranzutreiben.
Dazu habe ich mich bereits am letzten Samstag mit Mike Luner getroffen, um den aktuellen Sachstand zum Thema zu hören, aber auch eigene Anregungen zur Diskussion zu stellen. Ein Vorschlag (von dem ich mir am meisten verspreche) wird nun von Andreas Weber (1. Vorsitzender) geprüft. Mal sehen ob die Statuten des BAC damit konform gehen.

Wie Dolfin schon andeutete, wird aber auch viel auf kommunaler Ebene gesprochen. Ist für deutsche Verhältnisse schon fast revolutionär, was da am runden Tisch besprochen wurde. Scheinen wohl endlich einige Tourismusverbände aus dem Dornröschenschlaf wachgeküsst worden zu sein. 
Ja, mit den Bootsanglern kann man im Winterhalbjahr sicher gutes Geld verdienen. In einer Zeit, wo die meisten Hütten und Häfen verwaist sind, freut man sich auf Gäste (auch die in Gummistiefeln). 

Letzt endlich kann hier der BAC aber immer nur wieder beratend tätig werden, auf Einsicht und Entscheidungsfreudigkeit der Verantwortlichen hoffen. Schließlich ist die Finanzkraft des BAC sehr beschränkt, der Jahresmitgliedsbeitrag mit € 30,-- relativ gering und bei den Ausgaben steht (wie immer bei Vereinen) die Gemeinnützigkeit im Vordergrund.

Von daher denke ich, müssen wir Primär auf kommunaler Ebene die Leute überzeugen. Wenn wir die auf unserer Seite haben, dann werden die Hafenmeister (zumindest die in einer Kommune angestellt sind) vom Bürgermeister selbst instruiert. 
Bis es soweit ist, versuche ich nun mit besagtem Vorschlag kurzfristig bei den Verwaltungen oder privat geführten Slippen eine Verbesserung zu erreichen.
Werde euch dazu selbstverständlich auf dem Laufendem halten, sobald es spruchreif ist.

Solltet ihr dazu selbst Vorschläge oder andere Anregungen haben, würde ich mich über eine Mitteilung sehr freuen.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Tobsn (10. November 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen und die Probs.*

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste der Slip-Stellen in der deutschen, westlichen Ostsee? Und wenn nicht, würde jemand mal soetwas erstellen oder ist dies alles Geheimwissen?


T


----------



## Dipsdive (10. November 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen und die Probs.*

Hallo Tobsn,
solch eine Liste gibt es bereits. Der BAC hat all seinen Mitgliedern solch eine Liste zugeschickt. Also, wieder ein Grund mehr in den BAC einzutreten, was meinst du Tobsn?

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Tiffy (10. November 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen und die Probs.*

Die gibt es auch bald auf der Homepage des BAC. Man arbeitet dran


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. November 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen und die Probs.*

Ja, da entsteht was richtig feines...... !


----------

